# Reuse aus einer colaflasche



## BoernOut (29. November 2000)

hi,ich klasse system für eine kleine reuse gesehen.
man nehme eine colaflaschen(plastik) und säge den hals
nach 5 bis max 10 hinter der öffnung ab.
dann wird die öffnung entfernt, damit auch grössere köderfische in die rause schwimmen.
den abgesägten hals mit der vergrösserten öffnung setzt man umgedreht in die öffnung der flasche. nun muss der hals nur noch mit der flasche verklebt werden. (achtet auf gute klebstoffe)es sollen keine fische durch den geruch verscheucht geschweigedenn das gewässer belastet werden.habt ihr dies getan
beschwert(damit sie sinkt eure reuse und bindet(zwei)Bänder,Schnüre irgendetwas was hält an beid enden der "reuse".
FERTIG
viel erfolg
MFG
BoernOut [1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von BoernOut am 29-11-2000 um 01:08.]


----------



## Helmet (29. November 2000)

Hi BoernOut!Klingt gut! Werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal basteln!Ciao Helmet


------------------
!!! Köhlerhunter 2000 !!!


----------



## BoernOut (29. November 2000)

hi helmet,probier es aus ich hoffe ich habe mich verstänlich ausgedrückt???
ich habe (bzw) anglerkolllege hatte gute erfolge damit.MFG
BoernOut


----------



## Franky (30. November 2000)

Hi BO,ich hab da noch mal so ein bis drei Fragen dazu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Werden denn keine Löcher in die  Buddel gebohrt??????? Man muß die Dinger doch mit irgendwas füllen, damit sich die Köfis auch angelockt fühlen und in das Ding hineinschwimmen. Und irgendwie müssen die das doch mitbekommen.
Wie bekommst Du die Köfis wieder aus der "Reuse" heraus???? Boden absägen???? Kann ja auch nich so der Sinn sein, sonst hätte man ja nur &acute;ne Einwegreuse aus &acute;ner Mehrwegbuddel gebaut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Dafür kann ich wohl mit einem Klebetip dienen... Die Heißklebe von "Pattex" ist erste Sahne!!!!! Besonders Plastik (was ein wenig wärmebeständig ist) kann man damit exzellent kleben. Meinen Gerätekasten konnte ich damit wieder voll einsatzbereit machen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Franky am 30-11-2000 um 08:30.]


----------



## BoernOut (1. Dezember 2000)

hi,
klar kannst du löcher in die flasche bohren aber du kannst sie auch mit wasser füllen und beschweren (nicht so gut).
Es ist auch möglich lockstoffe in die "Reuse"
zu plazieren. 
Eigendlich ist diese Reuse nur eine "einwegereuse", da du sie öffenen musst um an den fang zu gelangen.
Unter normalen umständer soltten genug fische für eine sitzung enthalten sein.
Aber falls du/ihr eine verbesserung finde:
Ihr wisst ja wer sich darüber freuen würde *lol*MFG
BoernOut


----------



## Franky (1. Dezember 2000)

Jaja... Die Grünen... Schon klar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ich hab da glatt nen Verbesseungsvorschlag:
den Boden braucht man ja nicht wirklich. Also absägen und die Kanten schön entgraten. Es findet sich bestimmt ein Stück vom alten Kescher, daß man mit wasserfestem Klebeband stattdessen über die Öffnung spannt. Fertig ist die Kunststoffmehrwegreuse.





------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## BoernOut (3. Dezember 2000)

hi,guter vorschlag ist nicht schlecht 
wiederverwendbar. ich werde die reuse in der hinsicht natürlich verbessern.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MFG
BoernOut


----------



## BeatleB84 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Reuse aus einer colaflasche*



Franky schrieb:


> Jaja... Die Grünen... Schon klar! :q :q :qIch hab da glatt nen Verbesseungsvorschlag:
> den Boden braucht man ja nicht wirklich. Also absägen und die Kanten schön entgraten. Es findet sich bestimmt ein Stück vom alten Kescher, daß man mit wasserfestem Klebeband stattdessen über die Öffnung spannt. Fertig ist die Kunststoffmehrwegreuse.
> :z
> 
> ...



Kescher brauchst du garnicht, sondern einfach ein Stück vom Kartoffelsack!!!


----------



## Aalhunter33 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Reuse aus einer colaflasche*

|rolleyes nix für ungut,aber haste mal auf das Datum geschaut ? |bigeyes


----------



## Kretzer83 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Reuse aus einer colaflasche*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> |rolleyes nix für ungut,aber haste mal auf das Datum geschaut ? |bigeyes


 
Aber ist trotsdem hilfreich!!


Also ich kenn die Sache so:

Man nehme* zwei* größere Flasche (gibts auch so 5 Liter teile 2 l reicht aber auch). Die von der ersten sägt man den Boden ab und durch die Flaschenöffnung der ersten kann man später die Köfis rausschütten. Von der zweiten nehme man nur den Flaschenhals und klebt ihn in den Boden der ersten. Schnüre dran, Gewicht rein und fertig.


----------



## BeatleB84 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Reuse aus einer colaflasche*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> |rolleyes nix für ungut,aber haste mal auf das Datum geschaut ? |bigeyes



Wie du siehst, hats wieder jemandem geholfen!!!


@Kretzer83

Funst denn die Sache mit den 2 Flaschen???


----------



## Kretzer83 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Reuse aus einer colaflasche*



> @Kretzer83
> 
> Funst denn die Sache mit den 2 Flaschen???


 
jo, des funzt gut, natürlich nur für kleine Köfis, die durch den Hals, bzw die Verschlussöffnung der Flache durchpassen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. August 2009)

*AW: Reuse aus einer colaflasche*

Also ich habe so auch schon Köfis gefangen und es reicht, den abgesägten Hals in die Flasche zu stülpen, der sitzt stramm genug, auch ohne Leim, nach dem einholen einfach rausziehen und schon kommt man an den Inhalt. Natürlich sollte man paar Maden in die Buddel packen!


----------



## BeatleB84 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Reuse aus einer colaflasche*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> jo, des funzt gut, natürlich nur für kleine Köfis, die durch den Hals, bzw die Verschlussöffnung der Flache durchpassen.




Wenn ich die Verschlussöffnung (den Hals) ein wenig absäge, also somit eine größere Öffnung schaffe, müssten doch auch größere KöFis reinschwimmen, oder???


----------



## Kretzer83 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Reuse aus einer colaflasche*



BeatleB84 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Verschlussöffnung (den Hals) ein wenig absäge, also somit eine größere Öffnung schaffe, müssten doch auch größere KöFis reinschwimmen, oder???



jo, nur dann passen die Fischle die beim Auslehren nimmer durch die andere Öffnung mit Deckel |kopfkrat

aber es gibt ansonsten auch Flschen bzw. Kanister mit nem Deckeldurchmesser von ca 4cm. also für Fischen auf Barsch usw. reichts dicke... größere angelst halt direkt...


----------



## heinmama (30. August 2009)

*AW: Reuse aus einer colaflasche*

Hallo,

finde ich hochinterssant die Idee, kann man ein Foto vonder Buddel bekommen??.

Danke
Gruß Heinmama


----------



## mr.pepse (31. August 2009)

*AW: Reuse aus einer colaflasche*

Wenn man ein Netz anstelle eines plastikbodens hat, würden die Fische aber versuchen, durch das netz an den Köder zu gelangen. Durch einen geschlossenen Boden käme der Geruch nur aus der Einschwimmöffnung


----------



## BeatleB84 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Reuse aus einer colaflasche*



mr.pepse schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Netz anstelle eines plastikbodens hat, würden die Fische aber versuchen, durch das netz an den Köder zu gelangen. Durch einen geschlossenen Boden käme der Geruch nur aus der Einschwimmöffnung



Gut erkannt. (da wurde ich doch wieder eines besseren belehrt)!
Aber die Idee mit nem Bild fänd ich auch gut!!!#6


----------



## laverda (7. September 2009)

*AW: Reuse aus einer colaflasche*

Hi Leute, 
ich nehme 2 1,5l Pullen von Aldi, die haben schön dünnes, flexibles und durchsichtiges Material. Ich schneide von beiden Flaschen den Boden heraus und stülpe auch die 2 Flaschenhälse umgekehrt an beiden Seiten in die an der Bodenöffnung zusammengefügten Flaschenkörper. So wird die Reuse noch fängiger. Sowohl die Flaschenkörper als auch die Hälse werden am Rand mit jeweils 3 zueinander passenden Löchern versehen und mit Kabelbindern miteinander verbunden. Zur Fischentnahme an einer Seite die Binder abknipsen, Hals herausziehen, Fische entnehmen neue Binder dran und zurück ins Wasser.


----------



## BeatleB84 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Reuse aus einer colaflasche*

Los, Bilder!!!!:vik:


----------



## Dogtoothtuna (8. September 2009)

*AW: Reuse aus einer colaflasche*

Hallo Boardis!

Denkt ihr bitte daran das Reusen in den meisten Regionen nicht eingesetzt werden dürfen. Damit ihr euch sicher sein könnt ob ihr welche stellen dürft, schaut mal genau in eure Papiere. Auch wenn das "nur" Köderfischreusen sein sollen, können die Strafen empfindlich hoch sein.


MFG Gunnar.


----------



## Janemann (8. September 2009)

*AW: Reuse aus einer colaflasche*

reusen davon haben wir genug von unseren vereinsgewässer dieses jahr gesamelt scheiss schwarz angler

aber mit der cola flasche das ist ne gute idee aber bitte dran denken was Dogtoothtuna schon gesagt

sonnst könnte es teuer werden biss 5000euro und eine freiheitsstrafe biss 6monate wegen wilderrei


----------



## Lorenz (8. September 2009)

*AW: Reuse aus einer colaflasche*

Hallo #h



2l Plastikflasche unterhalb vom Hals (wo sie genau so dick ist wie in der Flaschenmitte) abschneiden,das Stück rumdrehen und in den anderen Flaschenteil einschieben.Fertig...




edit:
Hab ich mal in Italien gemacht weil wir keine kleinen Köfis fingen und das hat einwandfrei gefunzt.Hier in Deutschland würde ich sowas nur in Ausnahmefällen verwenden!


----------



## laverda (8. September 2009)

*AW: Reuse aus einer colaflasche*



Janemann schrieb:


> reusen davon haben wir genug von unseren vereinsgewässer dieses jahr gesamelt scheiss schwarz angler
> 
> aber mit der cola flasche das ist ne gute idee aber bitte dran denken was Dogtoothtuna schon gesagt
> 
> sonnst könnte es teuer werden biss 5000euro und eine freiheitsstrafe biss 6monate wegen wilderrei



Ich nutze deshalb meine Buddelreuse deshalb ausschließlich im privaten Teich eines Kollegen, der jedes Jahr viel zuviel Brut hervorbringt. 
Die Fischchen werden natürlich ausschließlich an Gartenteichliebhaber weitergegeben, die Ihre Reiherverluste ausgleichen.


----------

